

How Katz’s stays in business against the odds - Alex3917
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/continuously_operating/2014/10/katz_s_delicatessen_how_the_iconic_deli_stays_in_business_against_the_odds.html?wpsrc=sh_all_dt_tw_top

======
helsinki
I am getting ready to read the article, but I just wanna go ahead and say that
Katz's stays in business by charging high prices for delicious food.

~~~
helsinki
They also charge like $6 for 1L of soda and force you to pay cash (ATM
conveniently located in the back), but it is so good. I eat there at least
once a month.

